

Putting the Cloud before the Horse - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/08/14/putting-the-cloud-before-the-horse.aspx

======
kznewman
Good points about automating the processes which surround your cloud, but I
don’t think the author takes it far enough.

To get the most from cloud computing I am hoping we see cross cloud
automation. With sufficient metadata surrounding the both the inputs/outputs
and the preconditions/effects of processes in a cloud, it should be possible
to discover a service, understand what it does, then make use of it without
additional development.

I won’t go far as to say this means these steps are fully automated, but I
think with some automated support, this process is seconds or minutes, not
hours or days.

